# My sig!



## Grey_Wolf (Oct 1, 2006)

Rather cleverly paraphrasing the Roman senator Cato. Neat, eh?


----------



## Gandalf White (Oct 1, 2006)

It is my further opinion that Grey_Wolf's signature should be destroyed.

Well, I'll be darned if that isn't neater...


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Oct 1, 2006)

Gandalf White said:


> It is my further opinion that Grey_Wolf's signature should be destroyed.
> 
> Well, I'll be darned if that isn't neater...



You don't say, Gandalf.


----------



## Varokhâr (Oct 1, 2006)

Gandalf White said:


> It is my further opinion that Grey_Wolf's signature should be destroyed.



Heh - I will second that 

Anyone who makes a post just to draw attention to something that is visible anytime they post to begin with makes me scratch my head in amaze...


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Oct 2, 2006)

Varokhâr said:


> Heh - I will second that
> 
> Anyone who makes a post just to draw attention to something that is visible anytime they post to begin with makes me scratch my head in amaze...



It was just that - Ive not been here to post for quite some time so I figured it was a good idea to draw attention to something that would be shown constantly when I _do _ post!


----------



## Wraithguard (Oct 2, 2006)

I do believe you just reinforced her point.


----------



## Varokhâr (Oct 2, 2006)

Wraithguard said:


> I do believe you just reinforced her point.



If by "her" you mean "me" rest assured that I am a "he".

Pretty _neat_ rhyme, eh?


----------



## Wraithguard (Oct 4, 2006)

Her, him, it, we, they...

Pronouns are so terribly volatile. I'll just stick with formal nouns and remain safe!


----------



## Gandalf White (Oct 5, 2006)

HOooooray beer!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------

